# CrawFish Help



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey Guys,
I showed my wife an old magazine article on Crawdad fishing. She got really excited to get out and catch some crawdads. My question to you guys is...would you help me out with finding a productive spot to catch some crawdads. My wife hasn't been interested in the outdoors for some time, and maybe this would get her in the groove.
Please send a PM.
Thanks!


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Never done it myself but I've seen people harvest Crayfish from Deer Creek Reservoir. There is plenty of them in there but check the regs first... I'm not sure what they say about it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1596&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=crawfish

This was a very informative thread. Read through it and you will get all the info you need.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

PM sent


----------

